# Homemade Creations >  How to Build a Beautiful Coffee Table

## diyfixman

A coffee table construction project for the living room I built for my home. Combined with a conductor of wood and iron. I made the habits from a 50X50 iron profile and for the table top I used hatched oak boards that I glued to a single, uneven board.

----------


## Frank S

A very nice table

----------

diyfixman (Aug 22, 2019)

----------


## diyfixman

:Thumbs Up:

----------

